# Ayuda con resistencias para Drivers



## Sculptor (Dic 28, 2019)

Buenas noches, saludos. 

Tengo una consulta, tengo 4 drivers MTE P3 de 600W (al menos eso dice el fabricante), [Adjunto imagen] conectados dos en paralelo por canal. Tengo un sistema de sonido a 3 vias, administrado por un DriverRack PA2, aqui viene mi pregunta. Si ya desde el DriverRack ya tengo el crossover configurado para los drivers, con un corte que va desde 1 KHz hasta los 20 KHz, que es el rango de frecuencias que me dice el fabricante en las que trabajan los drivers en cuestión... ¿Es necesario colocar las resistencias y los condensadores en serie que se le suelen poner a estos drivers? Y de ser así, ¿de qué valor exactamente deberian ser? Gracias por su atención y respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2019)

Si estás alimentado los tweeter´s  con su correspondiente amplificador y crossover correctamente ajustado, agregar un segundo filtro se hace innecesario, incluso puede ser perjudicial a la calidad del sonido.
*OJO *al piojo, debes verificar de aplicar a tus tweeter´s el nivel adecuado de potencia. *No *sería mala idea agregar un protector de los tweeter por sobre-potencia.


----------



## Sculptor (Dic 29, 2019)

Gracias por su respuesta sr Fogonazo, y ese circuito ¿cómo sería? Le agradezco su respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2019)

Sculptor dijo:


> Gracias por su respuesta sr Fogonazo, y ese circuito ¿cómo sería? Le agradezco su respuesta.


Busca en el Foro, creo recordar que hay algunos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2019)

Se usaban dos de éstas , de *24 V por 18 Watts* en serie . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se usaban dos de éstas , de *24 V por 18 Watts* en serie . . .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185292



Mmmmmm 



Sculptor dijo:


> Buenas noches, saludos.
> 
> Tengo una consulta, tengo *4 drivers MTE P3 de 600W *(al menos eso dice el fabricante), [Adjunto imagen] conectados dos en paralelo por canal. Tengo un sistema de sonido a 3 vias, administrado por un DriverRack PA2, aqui viene mi pregunta. Si ya desde el DriverRack ya tengo el crossover configurado para los drivers, con un corte que va desde 1 KHz hasta los 20 KHz, que es el rango de frecuencias que me dice el fabricante en las que trabajan los drivers en cuestión... ¿Es necesario colocar las resistencias y los condensadores en serie que se le suelen poner a estos drivers? Y de ser así, ¿de qué valor exactamente deberian ser? Gracias por su atención y respuestas.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 29, 2019)

realmente si esta en  via no necesita nada igual creo que para estar en 3 vias el corte de med-alto podria estar mas alto 1,5 a 2,4khz
Tenia en un driver de 2 pulgadas una lampara de 12v 35W jamas se me quemo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> realmente si esta en  via no necesita nada igual creo que para estar en 3 vias el corte de med-alto podria estar mas alto 1,5 a 2,4khz
> Tenia en un driver de 2 pulgadas una lampara de 12v 35W jamas se me quemo


¿ La lámpara o el tweeter ?  

La lámpara siempre me pareció efectiva, pero no muy profesional, aquí en el Foro he visto algunos circuitos de protección muy interesantes


----------



## Sculptor (Dic 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ La lámpara o el tweeter ?
> 
> La lámpara siempre me pareció efectiva, pero no muy profesional, aquí en el Foro he visto algunos circuitos de protección muy interesantes



Gracias por sus respuestas, en conclusión ¿Recomiendan las lámparas? Vi un circuito que usaba un par de triacs y vi que algunos usuarios no les fue muy bien que digamos con dicho circuito.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ La lámpara o el tweeter ?
> 
> La lámpara siempre me pareció efectiva, pero no muy profesional, aquí en el Foro he visto algunos circuitos de protección muy interesantes




Todos los bafles JBL utilizan ese artilugio "noPro"


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Todos los bafles JBL utilizan ese artilugio "noPro"
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185299


*¿ Fojo ?   *



Sculptor dijo:


> Gracias por sus respuestas, en conclusión ¿Recomiendan las lámparas? Vi un circuito que usaba un par de *triacs *y vi que algunos usuarios no les fue muy bien que digamos con dicho circuito.


Los TRIAC´s se emplean como protección (Crowbar) por la presencia de corriente continua en la línea de parlantes, no se me ocurre como emplearlos para proteger tweeter´s por exceso de potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2019)

El triac apaga al tweeter , cosa acústicamente notable y molesta , la lámpara funciona de compresor , solo baja volumen de lo demasiado alto.


capitanp dijo:


> Todos los bafles JBL utilizan ese artilugio "noPro"



2,7 Ohms la resstencia tachada-tapada ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2019)

¿Cómo proteger cornetas (tweeter)?
					

buenas, tengo unas cornetas peavey y necesito colocarles un circuito para protegerlas, que cuando exista un corto o algo parecido se dispare un fusible o un bombillo pero que las cornetas no sufran, si me pueden ayudar se los agradecería, gracias




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## peperc (Dic 29, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ La lámpara o el tweeter ?
> 
> La lámpara siempre me pareció efectiva, pero no muy profesional, aquí en el Foro he visto algunos circuitos de protección muy interesantes



profesional ??
algo que es "elegantemente perfecto" que es ??
algo indestructible, que su comportamiento "natural" va perfecto con lo que se desea.
algo que va sobrado en potencia y no se quemara  de ningun modo ??

si mañana una empresa fabrica en un encapsulado tipo semiconductor de dallas algo que hace  EXACTAMENTE lo mismo que la lampara sera entonces "profesional" ??

el unico tema con la lampara es hacer los contactos bien ( cada quien sabra) , y a prueba de vibraciones o golpes que rompan el cristal.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 29, 2019)

maldito corrector


----------



## peperc (Dic 30, 2019)

LAMPARA:
resistencia variable con la potencia ( aumenta su resistencia al aumentar la potencia ) .
limitando automaticamente.
muy economica.
CON INDICADOR LUMINOSO DE SOBRETENSION (  o sobreintensidad) .
potencia que soporta incluso cortos en la carga.
amplia variedad de valores ( aunque no tantos, ojala hubiese mas )
sin semiconductores que se pinchan por algun pico , sin electroliticos que ( jeee. al aprecer en electronica todo "se pincha" ) .
una maza.


----------

